# I will win because...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Career Survival*
with Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith

*I will win because...*

There isn't a cop out there who doesn't want to go home safely at the end of each shift-it doesn't matter if you're in patrol, corrections, investigations, or administration, we all want to "win" every confrontation. But have you given much thought as to why you want to stay safe? It is human nature to run from danger, and yet we've all chosen a profession where we run toward the shots, jump into other people's fights, willingly make traffic stops not knowing what we may encounter, or work in prisons knowing that each day we'll be dealing with nothing but convicted felons. We know that 59,000 of us will be assaulted, 16,000 will be injured, and at least 130 of us will be killed each year, and not a single one of us is going to get rich doing it, but we keep right on going back to work, hoping to come out "the winner" in each and every encounter.

In the Street Survival Seminar we talk a lot about winning. Winning confrontations and winning deadly force encounters. We don't want you to just "survive," we want you to WIN! physically, emotionally, and legally. In fact, the instructors work pretty hard to get you and keep you in that winning mindset throughout the seminar. In the very first hour we show you a dramatic and gut wrenching video of a young deputy who doesn't win, who is shot to death in a cruel and senseless encounter with a madman, and then we follow it with a slide that says: "I will win because..." 
We ask the students to think hard about their own "because." 
What motivates you when things go really bad? 
For Corporal Lance Shipman, staring into the barrel of his own duty gun, it was thoughts of his kids combined with anger, anger that he channeled into motivation to keep on fighting. 
For Deputy Jennifer Fulford, already shot ten times in an encounter with two armed felons, it was pure indignation. 
"These people didn't know me, didn't know who I was," she told Dave Smith in a P1TV exclusive interview (see all three parts of that interview by following the links in the sidebar to the right). 
"They only see my uniform," she said, "they don't know if I have someone at home waiting for me or not."

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-heroes/articles/1794692-I-will-win-because/


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Went to the Street Survival class at Stonehill this week. Well worth the money and Betsy was a good shit.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Went to the Street Survival class at Stonehill this week. Well worth the money and Betsy was a good shit.


...and seems cute as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

if you like chicks in their 50s.......... LOL


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> knowing that each day we'll be dealing with nothing but convicted felons. We know that 59,000 of us will be assaulted, 16,000 will be injured, and at least 130 of us will be killed each year, and not a single one of us is going to get rich doing it,


We deal with felons. I didn't realized that because the Boston Herald,Patriot ledger, Providence Journal all say we screw the taxpayer!! Most Northeast newspapers say cops do nothing but the stats tell different. I thinks the newspapers aren't telling the truth!!lol.

I thought we were all rich or was that another inacuracy!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sniper said:


> if you like chicks in their 50s.......... LOL


Snipe, a number of years ago I learned to appreciate older women, VERY much.

And being 49, a woman in her sixties isn't that old any more. It's all in where you stand buddy, all in where you stand. :heart:


----------



## woodstone432 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> Snipe, a number of years ago I learned to appreciate older women, VERY much.
> 
> And being 49, a woman in her sixties isn't that old any more. It's all in where you stand buddy, all in where you stand. :heart:


There are therapy groups for this type of thought process .....

my name is woodstone432 and I've been cougar free for 1 year :jestera:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sniper said:


> if you like chicks in their 50s...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

hahahahahahahaa. you old bastards.........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Who the hell are you calling old you wet behind the ears whipper snapper.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sniper said:


> hahahahahahahaa. you old bastards.........


You leave my parents out of this. They were married when they had me and I don't need some young punk like YOU making false assertions.

Or false INsertions. That's my department.



GD said:


> We deal with felons. I didn't realized that because the Boston Herald,Patriot ledger, Providence Journal all say we screw the taxpayer!! Most Northeast newspapers say cops do nothing but the stats tell different. I thinks the newspapers aren't telling the truth!!lol.
> 
> I thought we were all rich or was that another inacuracy!!


And let's not forget the way the papers like to publish salaries showing how rich many cops are. Makes you wonder why there aren't more Rolls Royce dealerships in Massachusetts.



woodstone432 said:


> There are therapy groups for this type of thought process .....
> 
> my name is woodstone432 and I've been cougar free for 1 year :jestera:


Your avatar says it all, and that's not a bad thing. Bless you.


----------

